# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Наводнение в Маяпуре

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Сегодня утром перед приветствием Божеств в Маяпуре объявили о возможном затоплении, т.к. правительство приняло решение об открытии плотин на Ганге выше Маяпура. Народ закупает газ, продукты и запасается водой. Масштабов и продолжительности наводнения никто не знает. К дому, где я живу уже затруднительно подойти. Скоро буду жить на острове. Помолитесь о нашем благополучии. Ребенок только неделю отходил в международную школу, а тут вдруг потоп ожидается. На это время учеба будет прекращена. С первого этажа школы администрация уже перебирается на второй. Похоже, что придется пройти водное крещение в Маяпуре.

----------


## Стефан

Крепитесь Василий Рюрикович, мои поклоны Вам в помощь, да и прибудет Свами Прабхупада.

----------


## Kala Hari das

Харе Кришна! Пусть вас не минует Милость Шри Гуру и Гауранги! Держитесь!) :namaste:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот фотографии наводнения в Маяпуре 2006 года.

----------


## Mandir

А как с наводнениями во Вриндаване сейчас? Ничего не слышно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Мы сегодня съехали из своего дома в более надежное место, т.к. дожди участились и выбираться из дома приходится в воде уже выше колена. Зона затопления так же расширяется. Сегодня утром нес сына метров 300 на плечах, т.к. ему вода уже по пояс. Одна матаджи утром видела крупную змею в воде. Это был явно не уж. В самом маяпурском комплексе цокольный этаж здания Чакры уже затопило.

----------


## Aniruddha das

да уж. экстрим.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вот плакат там сфоткал с ядовитыми змеями Индии. Качество не очень, он просто на стене висел.


А вот на этой дороге, когда от Джагадананды прабху шел змея с дороги поползла, но немного удалось заснять.


Вон она, желтая такая, ядовитая или нет не знаю.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В этот раз воду из открытых дамб пустили в сторону Бангладеш. Поэтому Маяпур пока не пострадал. Уровень воды в Ганге сильно снизился.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В этот раз воду из открытых дамб пустили в сторону Бангладеш. Поэтому Маяпур пока не пострадал. Уровень воды в Ганге сильно снизился.


Слава Богу!!!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А как с наводнениями во Вриндаване сейчас? Ничего не слышно?


Во Вриндаване нету наводнений особых, там только немного Ямуна разливается... Это в Маяпуре частые наводнения из-за разлива Ганги...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> немного Ямуна разливается...


Есть видео,Говинда Махарадж которое делал,там как раз разлив Ямуны...Ну парикраму на лодках делают и вообще...сильно  товарищей бриджабаси  затапливает.Но то не в каждый год ...видимо.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Есть видео,Говинда Махарадж которое делал,там как раз разлив Ямуны...Ну парикраму на лодках делают и вообще...сильно  товарищей бриджабаси  затапливает.Но то не в каждый год ...видимо.


У нас такое было только в прошлом году, и как раз видео с прошлого года. Предыдущий раз был в 1978 году. До этого в каком-то то ли 30м, то ли 40м.

----------


## Лена

да, возвращайтесь домой !

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> да, возвращайтесь домой !


Домой???  :blink:

----------


## Лена

> Домой???



а вы про что подумали ?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> а вы про что подумали ?


Лучше скажите что вы под домом подразумеваете. Я и так дома.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Дом, который построил Джек, видимо  :smilies:

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Мы сегодня съехали из своего дома в более надежное место....


 :go:

----------


## Красная Шапочка



----------


## Дарья

От последней фотографии - мурашки по коже!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Джива

во Вриндаване садху в сезон дождей ходят с палкой, как мне обьяснили - ход чисто практический, часто приходится переходить улицы по колено в воде, когда садху видит что рядом по воде плывет змея, он ее палкой отодвигает в сторону от себя подальше... а еще на Говардхане водятся такие змеи, которые в темноте, ночью, стоят от земли вертикально как палка, и если ты её заденеш, она подпрыгивает и кусает, противоядий нет, надо по ней стукнуть другой палкой - тогда она просто уползает прочь...

но все эти ужастики из тогоже разряда что ДТП в Москве, конечно они есть, но никто серьезно о них не задумывается...

----------

